# River Boat-Skiff, Jon Boat or Drift Boat??



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

Got the urge to buy a river boat, but I'm not sure what type would be best. Interested in using it for steelhead mostly. Would like a setup where I can motor up river and drift down. Can I effectively (and safely) use a 6hp motor on the back of a Hyde Low Pro (14') to go up the Big Man? Would a Jon boat be better on the BM? I've heard the PM is pretty shallow for a jon boat-true?
I live in the TC area on Skegemog Lake and using my river boat on inland lakes would also be cool. Sounds like I'm talking myself into a jon boat??


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

PErsonally i want a drift boat but with a 6hp on back there's no reason u shouldn't be able to motor up down where ever on the man i was on a drift boat with a 4 and we moved all around the Ausable ! A Drift boat u more options to fish plugging anchoring and float fishing or bottom bouncing!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Jet sled or good Flatt bottom. Depends on how many people you want to fish with and what water you fish. I have an 18 jet sled and a 13 pram drifter. I use the jet sled once a month all year and more during august- October. The drift boat I haven't had on the water in 3 years. If you want I can build a flat bottom for you. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I run a 15ft drift boat with a 6hp long shaft motor on it. Its a fish slayin machine. Very versitle I pull plugs, run spawn, bounce skein, float fish and fly fish. I do it all in this boat. I run it on the Manistee as well.

It all depends on what type of fishing you do and what rivers you fish.

Tight lines.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

omalson said:


> Jet sled or good Flatt bottom. Depends on how many people you want to fish with and what water you fish. I have an 18 jet sled and a 13 pram drifter. I use the jet sled once a month all year and more during august- October. The drift boat I haven't had on the water in 3 years. If you want I can build a flat bottom for you.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well put. Sounds to me like you would be a perfect candidate for a16-18 foot Jon boat with a prop motor. It will fit all the criteria you mentioned plus some. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmon'n'Steelhead Addict (Jul 18, 2008)

I think everyone will have their opinions on this one. I have a 14 ft. flat bottom with a 20 hp jet. I primarly fish the Big Man and it works great for it. I can fly up top with it and not have to worry about the gravel and fish down low comfortably. I float fish out of it, bottom bounce, run plugs, you name it. I take it to the back waters in the summer and works fine there too. It is a little slower in the lake with the jet and have to watch out for the weeds thats all. I have family and friends who have bigger sleds, drift boats and prams. They all work great. There are pros and cons to each!!!


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

boppa I've owned a 16 hyde low pro for two years now and have tried all different sizes of outboard from 4 to 9.9 and none of them move it well. They can be move up stream just quite slow and with alot of wake. I read an article about a guy running a 101 thrust rip tide trolling motor which is close to 3 hp. in a gas engine and when motoring backwards upstream he could go just as fast as any other motor with little to no wake and with out the noise and stink of a outboard. I haven't seen anybody in michigan trying this setup, but I'll be trying it soon.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I've fished em all, I use a drift boat to float and drink beer in the summer, I use a jet sled to fish. I just sold my jet sled and am going bigger this time, had a 16 am going to go 20 now. I duck hunt out of it, fish the Bay, running rivers and troll salmon. About as versatile as you can get.


----------

